# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Existe-t-il une popup standard en APEX 4.0 avec trois boutons ?

## pcouas

Bonjour,

Existe t'il comme pour "apex.confirm" l'implmentation d'une POPUP standard en APEX 4.0 avec 3 boutons ?

Merci d'avance
Phil

----------


## dbaste

que voulez-vous dire 3 boutons? les boutons cancel, save et update?
Y'a pas de standard, vous pouvez les implmenter en jquery sans problme.

----------


## pcouas

Oui , j'a vu Merci

----------

